# The HONG KONG Night Time Photo Collection



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/KinInNature


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Good Photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome photos kay:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://fotop.net/kit0213


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *absent * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Hong Kong city center at night looks gorgeous


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Bank of China is my favourite one


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Which building from those above is Bank of China?


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Amazing photos,amazing city!:cheers:
I LIke of skyline of Hong Kong,and Bank of China sensanalit...


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

one of the most photogenic places in the world :applause: :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

christos-greece said:


> Which building from those above is Bank of China?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

You forgot to post these beauties from that link!





















christos-greece said:


> Which building from those above is Bank of China?


Will post a stunning picture later. Can't get into my imageshack 

Edit:

Sources unknown or watermarked in the image


----------



## acy (Jan 4, 2006)

In my opinion HK is the city with most beautiful skyline and with the most impresive skyscrapers.I had a great honor to visit that city almost 10 years ago and it is nice to see a lot of new highrises on posted pictureskay:

I hope I will have opportunity to visit HK again


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://ecfoto.net/louistk


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *songallery * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *d80d80 * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *seniorba * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/mlwong


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kongtc * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/rounyu


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://eos.fotop.net/


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

so impressive photos


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *joEjoE * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Eclipse 7/22
Source : http://fotop.net/invisible


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

hkskyline said:


> Eclipse 7/22
> Source : http://fotop.net/invisible


Is it right to post on the night time collection thread?? :lol:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

EricIsHim said:


> Is it right to post on the night time collection thread?? :lol:


It's a brief night during the day.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/specialteam/


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

^^ Holly Molly!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Yes... awesome photos


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Posted by *stankin * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *cyskyhi* from dchome :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This photo, the "red" bridge is really nice, more nice than the other two of them...


hkskyline said:


> Posted by *stankin * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *jsk_ppp * from dchome :


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

harsh1802 said:


> ^^ Holly Molly!


Can't say it clearer.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/KinInNature


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/cchan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/westla


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *bbhh001 * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *eddykid * from dchome :


----------



## Ensicube (Nov 23, 2009)

lol, i watched HK on Google earth and counted 7 Twintowers in this city?
iss there any reason why HK built so much of them?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

You mean Twin Towers like Lippo Centre? Do the 2 IFCs count as twin towers? 

Presuming you're not counting residential buildings...7 still seems like a low number.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Interesting that eddykid censors the number plates on private cars - first time I've seen a photographer do that.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/cchan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *dancheung_hk * from dchome :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those boats in the last photo are cruise-ship boats?


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Those boats in the last photo are cruise-ship boats?


That's the Star Ferry.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

East Asian Games Opening Ceremony 
By *boxing * from dcareahk :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/williamkwan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/kflee/14_12_2009


----------



## reading general (Dec 1, 2008)

Great photo's
My favorite town in the whole world except Reading. Only been there once, i will have to go again. Love the way it is huge, but also quite walkable and concise.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://justinlaw.fotop.net/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://www.album.com.hk/tallguy/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *beast * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *[email protected][email protected] * from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated photos from HongKong includings the fireworks 



Ribarca said:


> That's the Star Ferry.


You mean VIP?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *shu1230 * from a Hong Kong photo forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those night views are really awesome :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/specialteam/ramber_channel_lightning


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Great thread. Great selection of images!

If you find anything you like on my flickr site I would really like to have some in here.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

HK is TOP!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

>


Nina is back with the two tails!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/yyyccc


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)

never been there. just want to know how much cost to get there from australia. lol after a course finishes i will go to tokyo and then hong kong with my friend


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Donkie said:


> never been there. just want to know how much cost to get there from australia. lol after a course finishes i will go to tokyo and then hong kong with my friend


Qantas' website shows $1182 roundtrip from Sydney. 

http://www.qantas.com.au/travel/air...ureAirportCode=SYD&alt_cam=au:hcp:3dayIntSale

Cathay Pacific's website :










http://www.cathaypacific.com/cpa/en_AU/homepage?CX_FCN=CXHOME0_Home


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gorgeous, awesome photos at night of Hong Kong


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://fotop.net/mahorse0910/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *shawn * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://fotop.net/WCF/taimoshan2010a


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great capture at night :cheers: btw the chinese letters on the photo what they mean?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *shawnchau* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * CSK* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

well-nigh matchless pictures


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Those large photos from post #177 are just fantastic! Great detail and amazing atmosphere here. HK rocks!! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Are incredible great indeed :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * ADE[文]* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * Pan_pan_pan* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *[email protected] * from dchome :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

hkskyline said:


> By * ADE[文]* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


WOW! Awesome capture, photo :applause:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kamkam_yanyan * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

hkskyline said:


>


What a photo!

Amazing city, super skyline!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://www.fotop.net/Herman/Herman94


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://www.fotop.net/chiukin32


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kagano1984 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *cyrustang6455* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, really very nice photos for once again


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/shooter167/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *williamc* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again, great very nice photos from Hong Kong


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kingkong_hk* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Evan_ * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

stunning


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * sealion77* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/mandydream/TaimeitukN2010


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *cho * from a Hong Kong photograhy forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Wahaha24* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *DiveRider* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *VanFrancis * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *TaiSing * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/ghost


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4092/5004370822_e43b83e3dc_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2721/4330095049_88ca4634d0_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2085/2334804274_e87cf9b301_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4078/4903676552_efacf5297d_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4102/4793993654_69b9b2b4e3_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4120/4793341395_fd1cbbb422_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/Herman/Herman95


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/4992707560_ee18f1f1be_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4113/4992707544_8481d8a13a_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/4992707570_8db8f54e2f_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * kingkong_hk* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Hong Kong at night its wonderful, very nice


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *hangsms * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4135/4932585216_ccf442d6c5_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4127/5036070669_9836cacd3a_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4077/5025431829_68457bebef_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5025533559_562124b5fc_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *HuenKa * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4114/5036850103_c4233faf06_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/4981478740_9178b879fb_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4095/4914498955_296ffbb087_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *wing0170* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *(^_^) * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This is the new bridge of Hong Kong, right?


hkskyline said:


>


Really awesome bridge...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

^ Yes - Stonecutters Bridge


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://www.flickr.com/photos/raymondccc


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

hkskyline said:


>


No comments :cheers: just awesome


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *TerryH * from dcareahk :


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4052/5130934739_d9f950dc2b_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1210/5131191348_102c22ebe3_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4071/5128171076_301cb94f91_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3652/3416737078_cf1f171e3a_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great and very nice photos of Hong Kong, Vrooms


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/Herman/Herman97/MG_4835


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great and very nice photos of Hong Kong, Vrooms


Thank you!!








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1048/5135737084_2f6f341fa1_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5081550861_36b0568e08_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4105/5081564365_8a7cde7ea7_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4074/4848853496_6e8c1f27b9_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://fotop.net/mahorse0910/20101029


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1177/5138289656_82a9155173_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4063/5137684155_a2eaf47b94_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4047/5136059685_2817c5cb70_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4047/5136659370_a6bc98fec6_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/Rayleung


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kingkong_hk* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/Herman/Herman98


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *小烽﹏ * from dcareahk :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/KoManFai


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://www.danieltse.album.hk/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


really wonderful photos....


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/hpicckcy/my_favourites_since_2007&page=all


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.ilovehk.hk/?p=290


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *(^_^)* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/Herman/Herman102


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely and great panoramas of Hong Kong


>


:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/westla


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *purplepaper * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ma93123 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/specialteam/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://www.fotop.net/st5c08


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *積克船長* from a hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^lots and lots of nice shots in here! HK is amazing at night!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://www.fotop.net/ginwong


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/e30/viewfromhome


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kaiman1013* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Photo by me


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ah .. the Aqua junk!


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://fotop.net/mahorse0910/20110724


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/Cole/Cole68


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

I love Hong Kong! Spent there 2 weeks. Missing it so much! Thank you, guys, for pics!


----------



## ngspan (Aug 1, 2011)

hkskyline said:


> Source : http://www.fotop.net/Cole/Cole68


 The number of identical buildings is my only gripe with HK. Is there a reason why they are all the same ?


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

^^ The tall "identical buildings" are just an entire housing complex built by a single developer. 

The low-rise are very out-dated buildings, but not much of them are entirely identical, though the design might look similar.

Also, please don't quote pictures next time


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool shots! Any idea hkskyline where those marshlands in the photo of Jeffrey Poon are?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ribarca said:


> Cool shots! Any idea hkskyline where those marshlands in the photo of Jeffrey Poon are?





hkskyline said:


>


This is *雞公嶺* (Kai Kung Leng) in Yuen Long.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

hkskyline said:


> This is *雞公嶺* (Kai Kung Leng) in Yuen Long.


BTW, what's that place in the background?


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> This is *雞公嶺* (Kai Kung Leng) in Yuen Long.


Thx!!! Superb contrast against the urbanity!

Drove the train around here recently. It was such a clear day and it was so cool to see Shenzen's skyline from far away.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

lkiller123 said:


> BTW, what's that place in the background?


The skyscrapers of Yuen Long and Tin Shui Wai, and Shenzhen is behind the bay.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net//Herman


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

Yes, it's Hong Kong


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

hkskyline said:


> The skyscrapers of Yuen Long and Tin Shui Wai, and Shenzhen is behind the bay.


Wow, Shenzhen seems so close to Hong Kong! :banana:


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Burst sky by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Industrial by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


SOL at wanchai promenade by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


SOL on the deck by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/warrenhk


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Sunset behind Hong Kong Island (Explored) by b80399, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tkosohei* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/543/5434743.html


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

thunder by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


zoom zoom by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


pier 1-9 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


west side skyline by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Stonecutter Bridge, Tsing Yi, Hong Kong by williamchu, on Flickr


Behind the Scene by williamchu, on Flickr


Again, somewhere near my home by williamchu, on Flickr


Central and Admiralty, Hong Kong by williamchu, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

2010-04-24-19-01-37 by williamchu, on Flickr


Victoria Habour, Hong Kong by williamchu, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Perspective Mongkok by williamchu, on Flickr


West Kowloon, Hong Kong by williamchu, on Flickr


Behind the scene by williamchu, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Tsing Yi, Hong Kong by williamchu, on Flickr


Yuen Long, Hong Kong by williamchu, on Flickr


Sham Shui Po, Hong Kong by williamchu, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

dusk by songallery, on Flickr


look closer by songallery, on Flickr


. by songallery, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

perhaps, this one is better by songallery, on Flickr


tiny city by songallery, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

HK Central by dawvon, on Flickr


HK Central by dawvon, on Flickr


Chanel Mobile Art Hong Kong by dawvon, on Flickr


Chanel Mobile Art Hong Kong by dawvon, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Skyscrapers City by dawvon, on Flickr


West Kowloon by dawvon, on Flickr


Chanel Mobile Art Hong Kong by dawvon, on Flickr


Hong Kong Night Lights by dawvon, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Connaught Road Central by dawvon, on Flickr


Harbour City by dawvon, on Flickr


Victoria Harbour/維多利亞港 by dawvon, on Flickr


Victoria Harbour | Hong Kong by dawvon, on Flickr


----------



## acull (Apr 17, 2011)

wow amazing skyline,,kay:


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

tsing ma bridge by Clementqc, on Flickr


victoria harbour by Clementqc, on Flickr


natural enemy for photographers by Clementqc, on Flickr


Tsing Yi by Clementqc, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Victoria Harbour by Clementqc, on Flickr


Central by Clementqc, on Flickr


Wanchai by Clementqc, on Flickr


Victoria Harbour by Clementqc, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Peaks of Hong Kong - Braemar Hill [Explored] by ジェイリー, on Flickr


Peaks of Hong Kong - Tsing Yi Liu To Shan by ジェイリー, on Flickr


Tsim Sha Tsui - Ocean Terminal by ジェイリー, on Flickr


Tsim Sha Tsui - Ocean Terminal by ジェイリー, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

is this your dream home? by Clementqc, on Flickr


Victoria Harbour by Clementqc, on Flickr


Long time no see by Clementqc, on Flickr


Long time no see by Clementqc, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Garden Estate | Kwun Tong by dawvon, on Flickr


Victoria Harbour by dawvon, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pictures by me


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Des Voeux Road Central, Hong Kong by d.r.i.p., on Flickr


The Arch by d.r.i.p., on Flickr


Victoria Peak, Hong Kong by d.r.i.p., on Flickr


Garden Road by d.r.i.p., on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hong Kong Skyline by d.r.i.p., on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Mong Kok by d.r.i.p., on Flickr


Causeway Bay by d.r.i.p., on Flickr


Connaught Road Central by d.r.i.p., on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

miniTRAM by d.r.i.p., on Flickr


Causeway Bay by d.r.i.p., on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Great pictures! nice



Baku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579105&page=93


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

ICC Kowloon 180° by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


admiralty nights by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

stripes by spreephoto.de, on Flickr



foggy peak by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


hongkong xxl skyline by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

hong kong by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


hong kong apokalypse by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


kowloon by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

^^ thanks for updates


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

This is Hong Kong, Tsim Sha Tsui by kmdd, on Flickr


This is Hong Kong, Tsim Sha Tsui by kmdd, on Flickr


This is Hong Kong, Tsim Sha Tsui by kmdd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/westla


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

This is Hong Kong, Ding Kau Bridge by kmdd, on Flickr


This is Hong Kong, Tsing Ma Bridge by kmdd, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

This is Hong Kong, Tsing Ma Bridge ( Explored Aug 3, 2011 ) by kmdd, on Flickr


Which way to go? by kmdd, on Flickr


This is Hong Kong, Victoria Harbour by kmdd, on Flickr


This is Hong Kong, ICC's sky100 ( Explored Jul 27, 2011 ) by kmdd, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Great updates!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

By Saifi25hk


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://johnblog.phychembio.com/


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

^^ Nice! a view without skylines


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

This is Hong Kong, Victoria Harbour by kmdd, on Flickr


This is Hong Kong, Causeway Bay by kmdd, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

This is Hong Kong, Causeway Bay Typhoon Shelter[/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *卍卍明仔卍卍 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

This is Hong Kong, Causeway Bay Typhoon Shelter by kmdd, on Flickr


This is Hong Kong, Tsuen Wan West by kmdd, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow......................I'm speechless.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *arlok107* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

This is Hong Kong, Peak by fisheye by kmdd, on Flickr



This is Hong Kong, Ching Yi by kmdd, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Latest photos is good Pics really!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_0712 - 複製 by AVBE, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/2011/11/hong-kong.html


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

unreal city II by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


hk central by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ROSE* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

victoria harbour by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


urban nights by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


dark city by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


urban soccer by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


peak road by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

as usual, great skyline pics of Hongkong....kay:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/hangraffiti


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *war9manloon* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *eddygo* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

walkway by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


großstadtdschungel by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


unreal city by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


clouds 'n lights by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yawn by TGKW, on Flickr


Viva Flickr by TGKW, on Flickr


Action by TGKW, on Flickr


Rik by TGKW, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

George by TGKW, on Flickr


Rik by TGKW, on Flickr


Sunrise by TGKW, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

lkiller123 said:


> Yawn by TGKW, on Flickr
> 
> Rik by TGKW, on Flickr


^^^^This guys was sleepy all though the time he spent in HK :lol::lol:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong - Kowloon Tong by E.HOBA, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

hkskyline said:


>



Love this fabulous night time shot of Hongkong....:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## pookgai (Oct 16, 2004)

Some shots I took in October 2011:









^ ICC Sunset









^ 2IFC Touching the Clouds









^ Long Wah Restaurant in Sha Tin


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/dreamer/


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Nighttime is when Hong Kong shines


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful photos from Hongkong....:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotoc.com/hungjacky/v/hkdisney/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://johnblog.phychembio.com/


----------



## GIGIGAGA (Nov 22, 2011)

Always the best one in China!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kendrewleung* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://www.fotop.net/Simonkuls


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Yeah~15 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *悠然自得* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/Herman/Herman120


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/IOIO


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/jackyng


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/camus


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tkosohei * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/KennethL


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/lunnar


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid night time pics of Hongkong....kay:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *error* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tonyckw05* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *S3BL417* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/hpicckcy/the_tram_road


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/poon_jeffrey/tai_lo_shan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *KR7295* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful night time photos of Hong Kong....:cheers2:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *alpha3 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *wise * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

sky100_5703 by Tequilazu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/royhcchan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/lunnar


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.nep-hk.com


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Uploaded by hongkongmap on May 12, 2010 (up to 1080p)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Stonecutter Bridge 昂船洲大橋 by {Leo.C}, on Flickr


Stonecutter Bridge 昂船洲大橋 by {Leo.C}, on Flickr


Stonecutter Bridge 昂船洲大橋 by {Leo.C}, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

筆架山 by luisir , on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Hong Kong lightshow by barnyz, on Flickr

Hong Kong night from the Peak by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *joshua214* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_0058 by samanto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Kowloon Magic by williamchu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://u4ever.pixnet.net/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *syj* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/567/5672647.html


----------



## littleboyvn (Jun 22, 2012)

amazing


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kevincheng* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong_Victoria Peak 太平山夜景 by Raymond_Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## iluvu (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * nwfb_5508* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *moonjohnny* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *dunk2005* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *KM7241*from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Nightscape by {Leo.C}, on Flickr


Hong Kong Nightscape by {Leo.C}, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by yenchiun, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.438011076236581.92509.336991353005221&type=1


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Hong Kong at night by Christian Jena, on Flickr


Hong Kong at night by Christian Jena, on Flickr


Hong Kong at night by Christian Jena, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

City of Lights by Amar__Rai, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Hong Kong Skyline from Tsim Sha Tsui by b80399, on Flickr


Hong Kong Skyline from Tsim Sha Tsui by b80399, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Blade Runner by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Nightscape by {Leo.C}, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing Hong Kong....:cheers:


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Taxi by T.E.R.84, on Flickr


Tsim Sha Tsui by T.E.R.84, on Flickr


Light Pollution by T.E.R.84, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *chopa* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_0104 by wanso119, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *[email protected]* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sham Shui Po by Raymond W Chan, on Flickr


Sham Shui Po by Raymond W Chan, on Flickr


Maison Rose by Raymond W Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

五光十色 by ppymo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *algg* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3323 by H0324879, on Flickr


916 by H0324879, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

日出。昂船洲大橋(Stonecutters Bridge) by hangraffiti, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Untitled by timmytsang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

^ Jardine's Lookout ... would love to find out how to get to that spot!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Inspired By Tron by Peter Stewart Photography, on Flickr


Financial District by Peter Stewart Photography, on Flickr


Into The Void by Peter Stewart Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/575/5756122.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

View from Hong Kong Conrad by Thomas Birke, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Victoria Harbour by kore.yang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/tamama007


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

L1022548 by bobbypkb, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Central night, HK by Manchai621A, on Flickr


SDIM0712_ok by Manchai621A, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.jeffreypoonphotography.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *康夫* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## altmmar89 (Jul 30, 2009)

*HK Pics*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/8366757794/sizes/c/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/8365691999/sizes/c/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/8366761930/sizes/c/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_1951 by brainstromy, on Flickr


DSC_1968 by brainstromy, on Flickr


DSC_1959 by brainstromy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_9247R by gymcw, on Flickr


----------



## steven939 (Jan 16, 2013)

By alkcsling
http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6502318-2-1.html


----------



## Fly80 (Feb 9, 2013)

I definitely love HK


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

hkskyline said:


> DSC_9247R by gymcw, on Flickr



incredible!.....thanks @hkskyline. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again, very nice photos hkskyline :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Thanks for your support. Here is another fog photo by : http://www.fotop.net/Herman


----------



## steven939 (Jan 16, 2013)

hkskyline said:


> By *allenxxxx* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


Hong Kong is so attractive!!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20130303匯景花園 (1) by Chillino Drink, on Flickr


20130303匯景花園 (3) by Chillino Drink, on Flickr


20130303茜發道 (5) by Chillino Drink, on Flickr


20130303晒草灣遊樂場 (21) by Chillino Drink, on Flickr


20130303晒草灣遊樂場 (13) by Chillino Drink, on Flickr


----------



## racso380 (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## racso380 (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## racso380 (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## racso380 (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taxi waiting to pass. by nicoyangjie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2013-02-19-Citylight 城市之光 by TSOriginaux, on Flickr


2013-02-14-9493 smile ... ;-)) by TSOriginaux, on Flickr


ICC and Elements by TSOriginaux, on Flickr


2012-12-27-6519 荃灣，夜，月光，如心廣場! 水上之城 City out of water by TSOriginaux, on Flickr


沙田城門河的傍晚, quiet evening by TSOriginaux, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IN4A0145 by L.Alun, on Flickr


IN4A0132 by L.Alun, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

TNG_0510 by Carson Ting, on Flickr


Screen Shot 2012-12-23 at 12.58.23 AM by Carson Ting, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's one more, if you don't mind. 


Hong Kong At Night by TieNTi, on Flickr


----------



## bsq109 (Mar 2, 2013)

GREAT CITY!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *wahimtong* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *RAL* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_9215 by elmykocher, on Flickr


Startrails by elmykocher, on Flickr


IMG_9240 by elmykocher, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

The World’s Most Beautiful Skyline by Tomasito.!, on Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Amazing city of China!


----------



## xtdyz (Mar 17, 2013)

so sexy!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2013)

Salazar Rick said:


> Amazing city of China!


Just amazing city.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Ronald621* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and very nice new photos from Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Causeway Bay Typhoon Shelter, Hong Kong by wing1O1, on Flickr


Central, Hong Kong by wing1O1, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *algg* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Baby DOG* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *johnykw* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_1426 copy by bigeye902004, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *nohead* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *joe912* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tkh62904411* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

HooKoo:n sininen by *Julius*, on Flickr


----------



## Fly80 (Feb 9, 2013)

the ONE and the ONLY,everybody.


----------



## vshotel (Apr 12, 2013)

Like photos!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *lam_p* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *50363415* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://hungjacky.jalbum.net/album


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kk4949* from dcfever :


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

hkskyline, where the hell is this photo (kk4949) taken?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning night time images from Hong Kong. :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *michigan728* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *timothyfan* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *trevorbeckham* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *nohead* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *borno.ho* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *chairyuen* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

“從大會堂到國際金融中心 From City Hall to International Financial Centre (IFC)” / 香港中環建築夜之全景 Hong Kong Central Architecture Night Panorama / SML.20130323.7D.35884-SML.20130323.7D.35895-Pano.Cylindrical.218x110.P1.L1 by See-ming Lee 李思明 SML, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *come2016* from dcfever :


----------



## automat (Mar 27, 2013)

always so attractive


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Mong Kok rainy night by LingHK, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *henry109868* from dcfever :


----------



## bsq109 (Mar 2, 2013)

hkskyline said:


> By *Baby DOG* from dcfever :


 supersexy!!!


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Amazing shots!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *goodhohi* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *hungjacky* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *rayryan* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *mujihk9394* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *pchk* from dcfever :


----------



## up_mc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Hong Kong Skyline
May 19, 2013*


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

It's so cool


Hong Kong Night by Allan Rickmann, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

From above


Hong Kong's Night | 香港夜色 by E.HOBA, on Flickr


----------



## up_mc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Hong Kong*
*Taken last May 19, 2013*












































[my photos]


----------



## junerain (May 19, 2013)

AWESOME !


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

by chistoprudov


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

^^

by chistoprudov

​


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Kute Kouple


[wedding] HongKong night by pooldodo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Nightlife in Wanchai by minolta711, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

“滿月 Full Moon” / 香港夜之寧 Hong Kong Night Serenity / SML.20130524.7D.42095.C23.BW by See-ming Lee 李思明 SML, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *poplo328* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, awesome updates from Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *石井* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *anab* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

VicFontaine said:


> hkskyline, where the hell is this photo (kk4949) taken?


彩德邨 (Choi Tak Estate)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *waterg* from dcfever :


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Tsing(ing) in the Smog par Daniel Borg, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hong Kong par Daniel Borg, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tam87* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Pangmx* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tonyleungwh* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *sheungwanken* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *小 成.]* * from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *wai9050* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ccchu1120* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Gregorius* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *SUNRISEKIT* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *50197433* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *SJJ* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

fat burger by matteroffact, on Flickr


Hong Kong Skyline by cookwithchrisco, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Buccaneer* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *KenTang2046* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *daniello* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *SUPER_DAN* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *michaelkin* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *jone111* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *michaelkin* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Patton* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ycngai* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kthp* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *xiaojin* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *hykee* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *L38* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *遊閒人* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *pluto01hk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Gregorius* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *pingz* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kingkonghk* from dcfever :


----------



## clover4self (Aug 19, 2014)

hkskyline said:


> By *遊閒人* from dcfever :


我是一个大陆人，上个月底第一次去香港旅游，觉得九龙很有意思！我最喜欢油麻地，非常有味道。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！

香港是挺漂亮的。:baeh3:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *zaigor* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *sky4082* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *HARRYCHIK* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Ngkwokkit* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kululu1234* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ringo177155* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *jone111* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *遊閒人* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome photos of Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *chuboss* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Nikon-man* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *VictorJR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ngkwokhing* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *i.com* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Kavier* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *HARRYCHIK* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *rock99* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *lokvong1985* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *HOLEEWAH* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tsztung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *franiecheung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kwokwai* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *lenovo33* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *wcm999* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *isaacloklok* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kk4949* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *dcpac* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *eddyleung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *liu.c.h* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kanliu* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *jetmanzz* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Ngkwokkit* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *chrismyli* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *航海日誌* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Good night Hong Kong! by Jeroen van Dam, on Flickr

Hong Kong city skyline at night over Victoria Harbor by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *aaoo.* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Tommy6041* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *andymiriam* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *juwo* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *alexchwoo* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *jackywwh2* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *sunny wan* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *eddyleung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kc wong* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kennethxforce* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Buccaneer* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *NALeung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *raykeung* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

modern city at night by pencillus.software, on Flickr










Hong Kong Pulse 3D Light Show (2) by mmlkwan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *NALeung* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

BOC 1 by Paul Hogwood Photography, on Flickr










1881 Heritage by tomosang R32m, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *zakudn* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Isaac_Fung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kingson3* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Buccaneer* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *HeeroKuen* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kahnyiu* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kenneth0829tkc* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Dick733* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ykwokw* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tommytiga* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *vj1688* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *jetmanzz* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *arsenal0331* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *shermanc999* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *conan1318* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *leungyin* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *NALeung* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *hiben* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *hugo.tsui* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *nukem* from dcfever :


----------



## alopicatso (Feb 2, 2015)

they are really photoes!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *fdxchris *from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *TL2011* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/617/6171676.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *mcheung* from dcfever :


----------



## alopicatso (Feb 2, 2015)

thanks so much for this topic!


----------



## alopicatso (Feb 2, 2015)

i wish i go to Hong Kong one time in life! :yawn:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *dannymok2000* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *shhpeterlau* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *lmyn* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *shermanc999* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Hong Kong - Central Promenade - 香港 by M. Kafka, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *coi* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *pl* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Great Egret* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

china-139 by Vadim-Freejazz, on Flickr










china-138 by Vadim-Freejazz, on Flickr










china-17 by Vadim-Freejazz, on Flickr










china-20 by Vadim-Freejazz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *eric411* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos of Hong Kong, like this one:


hkskyline said:


> By *coi* from dcfever :


:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *57fatboy* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

The Peninsula Hong Kong - 半島酒店 by M. Kafka, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ken.ken* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *竹影* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Louis_Leung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *cheukyinyin* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *waltonchu* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Hong Kong Nightscape by elena.griskeviciute, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *流口水* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Untitled by honey_pig_b, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *waltonchu* from dcfever :


----------



## Dan21 (Apr 11, 2015)

Incredible, amazing pictures, Hong Kong has to be the most impressive night time skyline in the world!!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *hanleylee* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ceben* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *patricktam0301* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *waltonchu* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, great updates from Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *benjaminfan* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *chiuchunlaw* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Terrychoi* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *waltonchu* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *orabuln* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *CarltonKKC* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kyle422* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *chingwaihung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Dick733* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *shinecll* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *CheungRaymond* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *BB20038888* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tommytiga* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *chiuchunlaw* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *serravattar* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Edwinusc* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *lista793* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *花樣年華* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *321668321668* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tkh62904411* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *drkkwong* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *qahwa* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *花樣年華* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *com444555* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kkcheuk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kyle422* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *anders1* from dcfever :


----------



## Eroha (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *shermanc999* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ToMiNG* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *mars.* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ken.ken* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *mivan* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *thunder6* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Liaoxk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ken810* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *daniel chang* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *遊閒人* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Monster83838* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bank of China by Simona Johnson, on Flickr

Hong Kong Skyline by scuba_470188, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *小墨* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *小墨* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Digging my old archives... by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

^ Sweet view. I need to get up there some time. Thanks for posting.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *davidchungcyk* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Hong Kong II by etomsen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *coi* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Cherub* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

1881 Heritage by yiming1218, on Flickr










DSC_0010 by Maruko51244, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *sky4082* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

IFC by Black Cygnus Photography, on Flickr










Traffic by Black Cygnus Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *chuensan* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

The Taller One by Lemjay Lucas, on Flickr










Central, Hong Kong by Mike, on Flickr










Hong Kong ICC sunset by Santiago Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kingkonghk* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

City by Enzo Cham, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *alex009009* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kksidng82* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Kenmkk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *hung9666* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ken.ken* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *NALeung* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

"Two Towers" - IFC II and ICC in Hong Kong by Ben Molloy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *poormanDC* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *vr2uso* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *shing1277* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Buccaneer* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *marcoyiu888* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *jerry222* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Hong Kong by night :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Dickieccm* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *callan1net* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *yeey* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

HSBC & BOC, Hong Kong, 2015 by november-13, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Financial center (Hong Kong) by Renan Gicquel, on Flickr










Hong Kong - Tsim Sha Tsui - Avenue of Stars by Paolo Battirossi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ligards* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

A Night in Admiralty, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr










Victoria Harbour Hong Kong 24th September 2015 by Dave Coulson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *BB20038888* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *vr2uso* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *chan.mos1268* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Patton* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *慧~~* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *adrianchanlw* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *167hung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *豬頭爆大* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *行攝者* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Night Blue by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

My spot at the Peak 14.10.15 No tripod + hazy (6) by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## saigonbinhduong (Aug 12, 2014)

I like this thread. Hong Kong is so beutiful. Very modern. I really love this city. ^^


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

R1000228 by cy.photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *yeey* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *BoeingAirbus* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Hong Kong by cbwu2003, on Flickr

IMG_6799 by Kevin Sung, on Flickr

Victoria [email protected] Hong Kong by Jason Fung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *yeey* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *hlci2004* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tellymewhy* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ringo177155* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *cclung* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bank of China by Peter Beams, on Flickr

china-hong-kong-night by Berks County IU, on Flickr

Hong Kong View from Causeway Bay by jenn chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *etm99* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tellymewhy* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *adrianchanlw* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *yeey* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

青衣自然教育徑 by Alan Wat, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Night at King's Road, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tsuiwaichi* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

維多利亞港 by Alan Wat, on Flickr










維多利亞港 by Alan Wat, on Flickr










維多利亞港 by Alan Wat, on Flickr










維多利亞港 by Alan Wat, on Flickr










維多利亞港 by Alan Wat, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kelvin_iverson3* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Buccaneer* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

City Night by Bryan Leung, on Flickr










Panoramic Night View (Central)) by Martin Karlsson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *chunsiu369* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kksidng82* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *davidchungcyk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *mawingchung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *dannymok2000* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tomomiwong* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Williamryu* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *hocl* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Dickieccm* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

_DSC6750 by Eddy Chan, on Flickr










_DSC3856 by Eddy Chan, on Flickr










_DSC3839 by Eddy Chan, on Flickr










_DSC1865-HDR by Eddy Chan, on Flickr










_DSC6747 by Eddy Chan, on Flickr










_DSC6775 by Eddy Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Mong Kok by Anton, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

P1020457 by Kevin, on Flickr










Untitled by MAK LOUIS, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Dickieccm* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *joe912* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *dannymok2000* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Sleepless Night by Travelscope游摄, on Flickr










Hong Kong View from Causeway Bay by jenn chan, on Flickr










Hong Kong View from Causeway Bay by jenn chan, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

DSCN2107.jpg by Erik Florin, on Flickr










DSCN2110.jpg by Erik Florin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *CANDYCCL* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *siuba* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Kavier* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *星野行* from dcfever :


----------



## wangqi (Jan 29, 2016)

great photos of a great city!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ricoh500se* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *siuba* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *rock99* from dcever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kentuse* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *patshopboy* from dcever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *VIRGINA* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *knnk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *terry1993201* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *katck* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *zaigor* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ringo177155* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Hong Kong Night by Fizzik.LJ, on Flickr

Hong Kong at Night by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr

Hong Kong by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *mflyer* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *167hung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *joe912* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Rainlau* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The lights of Hong Kong in Black and White.. by Master Octa, on Flickr

Hong Kong by doublechevron, on Flickr

Vivid Hong Kong by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *eng5085* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *wong920* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_MG_6221 by Alex Gilbert, on Flickr

HONG KONG - HARBOUR by Dewey Sprague, on Flickr

HONG KONG - STAR FERRY #2 by Dewey Sprague, on Flickr

HONG KONG - STAR FERRY #3 B&W by Dewey Sprague, on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Magical:



















Moar? Go: 

http://www.andyyeungphotography.com/UrbanFog/

http://www.andyyeungphotography.com/UrbanJungle/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *JBP* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *major827* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Victoria harbour from a windy Victoria peak in Hong Kong by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

DSC00168 by FITGO, on Flickr

DSC00197 by FITGO, on Flickr

DSC00207 by FITGO, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ringo177155* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *shmkwok* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *VictorJR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *vr2uso* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ringo177155* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ricoh500se* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *FY13* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *man32828* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *花樣年華* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *thekingofken* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Hong Kong CBD by Night by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr

Hong Kong from above Day 2 (DJI Mavic) by Atle Mo, on Flickr

Hong Kong from above Day 2 (DJI Mavic) by Atle Mo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Buccaneer* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *sagasaga* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

FAI_9658 ‐ 維港夕景 Victoria Harbour, HK by Fai Andy, on Flickr

"city night" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"goodnight hong kong" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing brilliant photos!!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kenfok* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *花樣年華* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *joansan* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Central by Nie Ron Nie Ron, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *thekingofken* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kenfok* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *thekingofken* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ATLkalok* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *siuma* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tklamtklam* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *freeman9123* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

CHORUS by wankhken, on Flickr

In the middle of Hong Kong Central by Wen-Chi Su, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Nam Long Shan at twilight by tomosang, on Flickr

Nam Long Shan at twilight by tomosang, on Flickr

Nam Long Shan at blue moment by tomosang, on Flickr

Nam Long Shan at blue moment by tomosang, on Flickr

Nam Long Shan at blue moment by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Hong Kong by GREG WOOLLISCROFT, on Flickr

Hong Kong by GREG WOOLLISCROFT, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *hksgbb* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Hong Kong by barnyz, on Flickr

Nathan Road - Hong Kong by cameroonjb, on Flickr

Hong Kong by cameroonjb, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *mt仔仔* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

P1010706 by ChengHong Tsai, on Flickr










P1010697 by ChengHong Tsai, on Flickr










P1010716 by ChengHong Tsai, on Flickr










P1010728 by ChengHong Tsai, on Flickr










P1010726 by ChengHong Tsai, on Flickr










Four Seasons Hotel by James Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *samuel.ffx* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *zaigor* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Alexngan0131* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *gp03win* from dcfever :


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Beautiful image.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Fairy6571* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Hong Kong after Sunset by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr

Night Lights in Hong Kong by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## HSBC (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow!!!!! These pictures made up happy. Thanks OasisBangkok!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The shining cityscape... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kenfok* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *carloyuen* from dcfever :


----------



## Msisrael (Aug 28, 2016)

*Very cool aerial photo of Hong Kong at Night*

https://www.airvuz.com/photo/Hong-Kongs-view?id=58f11013b3e33210f460599e

Credit: Sharing_Adventures


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_1301 by Eduardo Bernardes, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Yick Fat Building by Joachim Wuhrer, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Night Cityscape Pt 2 from To Kwa Wan by Alvin, on Flickr

Night Landscape from To Kwa Wan by Alvin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Worries are flooding this prosperous city by Jacky Leung, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

飞鹅山-5 by Fzz7, on Flickr

飞鹅山-10 by Fzz7, on Flickr

_O2A2817 by frankie ng, on Flickr

_O2A2812 by frankie ng, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

B1010001 by raymond chak, on Flickr

B1009977 by raymond chak, on Flickr

B1009975 by raymond chak, on Flickr

B1009974 by raymond chak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Big bad moon by Santiago Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

黄金夜色 by TSOriginaux, on Flickr


----------



## enrigue8 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hong kong is featured among the most futuristic cities in this short documentary .
The hong kong part start at 1.45 if you dont want to watch it completely
Thank you and enjoy it !


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

FAI_1977 - 青葵公路 Kwai Chung, HK by redefined0307, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sham Shui Po, Hong Kong by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong by Anselmo Mesa, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

TramHKCentral-1968 by Johnny Yan, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Retando a la noche by Santi Caeiro, on Flickr

Faro del S XIX by Santi Caeiro, on Flickr

Faros by Santi Caeiro, on Flickr

Trabajando hasta tarde by Santi Caeiro, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Victoria Harbour Hong Kong by Steve Willis, on Flickr

Victoria Harbour Hong Kong by Steve Willis, on Flickr

Hong Kong Waterfront Park by Steve Willis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_0016-全景 by KaguraYanki, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Kowloon Peak, Hong Kong by Derrick, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Central by James Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

夜行嘉頓山 by Eddie Yip, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

IMG_5598 by Cyrus_chow, on Flickr

IMG_5588 by Cyrus_chow, on Flickr

IMG_5584 by Cyrus_chow, on Flickr

IMG_5582 by Cyrus_chow, on Flickr

IMG_5970 by Cyrus_chow, on Flickr

IMG_5968 by Cyrus_chow, on Flickr

IMG_5950 by Cyrus_chow, on Flickr

IMG_5955 by Cyrus_chow, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSCF2978 by Miles Leung, on Flickr

DSCF2971 by Miles Leung, on Flickr

DSCF2949 by Miles Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

R0001121 by Ivan Harn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Mong Kok, Hong Kong by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Wan Chai, Hong Kong by snapcat101, on Flickr










Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre by snapcat101, on Flickr










Central, Hong Kong by snapcat101, on Flickr










Western Kowloon at night by snapcat101, on Flickr










Tsim Sha Tsui at night by snapcat101, on Flickr










Central, Hong Kong by snapcat101, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Nikon D5 PC NIKKOR 19MM F/4E ED Hong Kong Nan Shan Estate Shek Kip Mei 石硤尾 南山邨 by Matthias Ip, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Busy City by William Chu, on Flickr

Blue Hour by William Chu, on Flickr

Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong by William Chu, on Flickr

The City by William Chu, on Flickr

Occupied by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Tramways by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Nikon D5 PC NIKKOR 19MM F/4E ED Hong Kong Tsim Sha Tsui 1881 by Matthias Ip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC09824 by piggymonster, on Flickr

Central, HK by FireRawkz, on Flickr

Wallpaper - B&W Cityscape by Expat Photographer, on Flickr

Hong Kong by Charlene Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

2017-09-24_08-50-25 by Jean Bosco SIBOMANA, on Flickr










DSC_7718 by Selina Rauterberg, on Flickr










Apple Store Central HKG - Hongkong 65/188 by *Capture the Moment*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Prosperous and prosperous by Thomas Tam, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Causeway Heights by Derry Ainsworth, on Flickr










Bank of China Tower by Derry Ainsworth, on Flickr










Through the City by Derry Ainsworth, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tai Hang Fire Dragon Dance_6Z1A9878-01 by Jack_Foto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tram pushing through North Point Market by Joachim Wuhrer, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

昂船洲大橋，Stonecutters' Bridge，HongKong by Tai Ng, on Flickr

啟德郵輪碼頭，Kai Tak Cruise Terminal，HongKong by Tai Ng, on Flickr

Hong Kong by Tai Ng, on Flickr

青馬大橋，Tsing Ma Bridge，HongKong by Tai Ng, on Flickr

Hong Kong by Tai Ng, on Flickr

金鐘 Hong Kong by Tai Ng, on Flickr

昂船洲大橋（Stonecutters' Bridge） HongKong by Tai Ng, on Flickr

HongKong by Tai Ng, on Flickr

Hong Kong by Tai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tram Stop by Wing So, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

火龍頭 Head of the Fire Dragon by Daniel Tam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

URB (695).jpg by Moldura Minuto, on Flickr

busy tram stop by Wing So, on Flickr

Button by Mike, on Flickr

A night in Hong Kong 香港之夜 by C Y, on Flickr

Kowloon West Skyline by Jan Senderek, on Flickr

2017-8-22 Around HK Alone (34 of 35) by tselhr, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_7472 by Terence Wu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

busy tram stop by Wing So, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Shatin Pass Road by Ian Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Citybus 8495[TM5088] @ Route NA29 (Cityflyer Airport Route) by Kenneth Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

頌富站 by Eric Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Where am I by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Swirl by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2017-10-28 03.18.26-Pano.jpg by Torito Enamoradodelaluna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Night Scenery Of Hong Kong @ 2017-11-17 by kuno mejina, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Pentax 645D snapshot by Alex Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Shooted using ASUS Zenfone 4. I can't believe using a phone camera can shoot out a night view image with this amazing quality! by Yink TAM, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

HK, day 2 - 19th November 2017 by TW Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong by jenn chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSCF9261 by Miles Leung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Victoria Harbor fireworks 2018 by kc ma, on Flickr

Hong Kong by rrrachul, on Flickr

TST, HK by Jam Agbuis, on Flickr

Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong by jenn chan, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## Eroha (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

tai yuen street , hong kong by man tong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Night at Hung Shui Kiu, HK by kc ma, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong by jenn chan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

hong_kong_skyscrapers_night_shore_118827_2560x1600 by Marco Berndt, on Flickr

Hong Kong skyline by Ricardo Fattorini, on Flickr

Hong Kong by iMBT., on Flickr

Red Sails by Being Original, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

HONG KONG by Adrian Nip, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

"where have all the familiar shops gone?" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hk long exposure by William's Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Night at Tin Shui Wai by kc ma, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_1107-1 by johnny LC, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Summicron 50mm (V) LM by Emile, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Kowloon Bay | Hong Kong by KC Woo, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Urban Coasting #hongkong #aerial by Derry Ainsworth, on Flickr










Electric City #hongkong #aerial by Derry Ainsworth, on Flickr










Dancing in the Night #hongkong #skyline #dji #aerial #drone #perspective #asia #travel #architecture #night #cityscape #urban #landscape by Derry Ainsworth, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Kowloon, Hong Kong by beninfreo, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Christmas is near by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

TST Christmas Night by jason so, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Cityscape by Ko Fujimura, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_0325 - Railway of Hong Kong by Fai Redefined, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

KMB VOLVO B9TL 12m-VL5188 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

180727051529_A7r2 by photochoi, on Flickr


----------



## jp1032 (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Credits/source of that photo?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Lei Yue Mun, Hong Kong by kc ma, on Flickr


----------



## jp1032 (Mar 31, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Credits/source of that photo?


That is my own shot sir


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Kowloon traffic by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Stars by Daniel Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Moonlight by Leo Ko, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

convertedIMG_9279 by arronchoi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSCF2808-HDR by Just Noche, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong night by Johnny WK Yip, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Rainstorm at Bowrington Road Market, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Across The Harbour by Stan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hung Hom Bypass by mmlkwan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Jumbo Restaurant after storm by Edmund Kong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Mong Kok Night by James Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

LWB Alexander-Dennis Enviro500 MMC Facelift 12m UD3393 LWB by Thomas Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Night at Hong Kong by kc ma, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

House on the water by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

christmas in the city 2018 by 7_70, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

DSCF0234.jpg by James Wong, on Flickr

DSCF0045.jpg by James Wong, on Flickr

DSCF0207-HDR-Edit.jpg by James Wong, on Flickr

DSCF0067.jpg by James Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Symphony of light pano by gaabNZ, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Qatar Airways A7-BEV * by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong New Years 2019 Fireworks by Barnaby Robson, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

P1060031 by KEN TAM, on Flickr

P1060042 by KEN TAM, on Flickr

P1060034 by KEN TAM, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

West Kowloon High Speed Railway Station, Hong Kong by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Central IFC by Johnny Ko, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Night Runners by janetcmt's pictures, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong. Night lights by Al Sanin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

SKW_011 by Danny Toh, on Flickr

D68_3182 by brook1979, on Flickr

Friday Night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Hong Kong at night by Tony Chen, on Flickr

Goog Night by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

P1000215 by CL_Pang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ting Kau Bridge, Tseung Wan, N.T., Hong Kong by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Night night Hong Kong by kokyu1113, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Kowloon Lights by Joachim Wuhrer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tsim Sha Tsui by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sino Centre, Causeway Bay by John Hammond, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong by Theo Storm, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Untitled by Mr.Ghost, on Flickr

Untitled by Mr.Ghost, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

LR-7507 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Peninsula Hotels by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *陈国亨.RPF* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_1855 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

KMB ADL E500MMC Facelift 12.8m-WL3266 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

HK Symphony of Light by Duncan Strathie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_20191116_182022 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Market Dining 2 ~ Mong Kok , Hong Kong by Rick Massey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The future is not what it used to be by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSCF2115 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Leica M9 Snapshot by Leung Ching Yau Alex, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

K11 MUSEA, Tsim Sha Tsui, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSCF2445 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tai Mo Shan by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Hong Kong Cityscape by Ko Fujimura, on Flickr

Kowloon Dawn by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

昂船洲大橋，Stonecutters' Bridge，HongKong by Tai Ng17, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong protest posters by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC06729 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Convention Center by Mark Kortum, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Velodrome, Tseung Kwan O, Hong Kong by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSCF4421 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

觀塘道 (Kwun Tong Road) by KC Woo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Auto Shop by Wayne, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_2892R by Ringo Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_2899R by Ringo Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

開源道 (Hoi Yuen Road) by KC Woo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSCF8375 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## zhaochuan (Aug 28, 2012)

hkskyline said:


> DSCF4421 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


A dying city


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hong kong 12.2019 by 7_70, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

SDIM1462 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong : Ambiance de fin de soirée (16.11.2019) by Thomas CHAFFAUT, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

SOGO - HONG KONG by Dawin Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong by Taylor Wright, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_9376 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ocean Park by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

BANK STREET - HONG KONG [3] by Dawin Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Merry Christmas! by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Snapshot by Leung Ching Yau Alex, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_0546 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSCF1980 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong - Buses by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

HK street-03748 by Michael Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Peaks of Hong Kong - Kai Kung Leng (11) by Jaylie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_5671 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

大帽山流璃 (Tai Mo Shan) by Jay Lao, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSCF0409 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Falling stars by mmlkwan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSCF6442 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

KMB Volvo B8L 12m AVBML2 @ 83X by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

青柏樓-06849 by Michael Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSCF6691 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Night at Mong Kok, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_0737 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

青馬大橋 by YUN SANG KONG, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Kwai Chung Container Terminals by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

雷生春 by shinecll, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tai Tam Tuk Reservoir by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Night by Daniel Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Victoria Harbour on 20200614 by B Tai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ken.ken* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Tom_Hung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

North Point Tram Terminus by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *lkf4141* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *siuma* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *YK2011* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *chenglcd2006* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * fred316* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *花樣年華* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tonyto53 * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *YK2011 * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC00634 by GD HAVE FUN, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

藍田惠海小巴站 by KC Woo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *微塵* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_DSC8281 by Ivan Lau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5600_8-2 by CT Chung 2020, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

On the road to salvation by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *lkf4141 * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Tattat44* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *YK2011* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *chaho* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *fred316* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Night at Cheung Chau, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DJI_0242 by Ken  Chew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *YK2011* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Eventide Backdrop by AJ Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Kowloon and Hong Kong Island by John Hammond, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

night view of Stonecutters&#x27; Bridge by YUN SANG KONG, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Statue Square, HK by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Tom_Hung * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8806-05 by Arthurchan687, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_4650 by Edward Ha, on Flickr

20190713 下白泥_0007 by Polaris PUK, on Flickr

20200726 Ballet_Violin_0323 by Polaris PUK, on Flickr

Riding upstairs in an old tram by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr

Cybercity by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Beautiful Hong Kong by Samuel Woo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Lit up the night - Hong Kong by Alvis Chui, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Kowloon Peak III by Raymond Ling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *花樣年華* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

屯門徑日落 by YUN SANG KONG, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_6489R-WBTungsten by Ringo Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC07640 copy by KP3357 Transport Studio, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

維多利亞港 Victoria Harbour by Thomas Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *花樣年華* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *jackywwh2* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tram in Hong Kong by M4RTYR DJ, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Star Ferry by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20200827-195742-RX100M7 by YKevin1979, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *YK2011* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kentuse* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kh888* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *JackywhWong* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Central-2944 by Johnny Yan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kkleungken* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *JackywhWong* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Po Tat Estate by mmlkwan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

K11, T.S.T., KOWLOON, HONG KONG by Qureshi Asif, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *JackywhWong* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *toml8* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *25187364* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Night at Shek Kip Mei, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC03746 by KP3357 Transport Studio, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Barbeque by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Stonecutter Bridge by M4RTYR DJ, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *stevetse1988* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *stevetse1988* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

EOSR2713 by Lam Kevin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_8580 copy by Alan Pong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *麥子Maizi* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *YK2011* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *waddle* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

EOSR3599-Pano by Lam Kevin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_DSC9731 by Ivan Lau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *YK2011* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *花樣年華* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kt88yip* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong by Szeto Shu chong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *YK2011* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Bidding farewell to CTB/NWFB Dennis Tridents by Bus Roundel Hong Kong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Night view of Kwai Chung Container Terminal - Hong Kong by KC Woo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *knnk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *AMD2500* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

All Beings by KC Woo, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

&quot;the time traveler&#x27;s wife... bus stop fantasy&quot; (2009) by hugo poon, no Flickr

&quot;最後一日 last day&quot; by hugo poon, no Flickr

&quot;night flowers&quot; (2009) by hugo poon, no Flickr

&quot;the swank&quot; (2009) by hugo poon, no Flickr

&quot;shhh&quot; by hugo poon, no Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9150-WJ6188-N307 by Arrow PB, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Impression of +852 by flipNfill Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taxi stand by sergio capuzzimati, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Mong Kok Panorama by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *花樣年華* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Lion Rock by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Peak Tram, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *andyyue* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tram in Hong Kong by M4RTYR DJ, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *wuntk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_1506 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

North Point, Hong Kong by Edgar Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

葵涌貨櫃碼頭 (Kwai Chung Container Terminal) by KC Woo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Whampoa by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

One night in Hong Kong by achu1966, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Rainy Night at Tin Hau, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Night at Yau Ma Tei, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Monster Building in Hong Kong by Ronli Chiu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC05969 by lingtszhin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Night at Mong Kok, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DJI_0856 by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_6129 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Night at Kwun Tong, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Volvo B9TL With Volgren CR223LD Bodywork by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : FRANCISHUI from dcfever


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_DSC1040 copy by Alan Pong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

MERRY CHRISTMAS 2021 (D81_6167s) by Chris Poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Night at Chun Yeung Street Market, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC00768-2 by bento.memories, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

M+ (D81_6184s) by Chris Poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by Casi Ng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Evening at Central, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

SF3341 @ 900 by bento.memories, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Love Everywhere by flipNfill Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Foggy night at Rambler Channel, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Cross Harbor Tunnel by CK Ng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

East Coast Park Precinct 東岸公園 by kman L, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DJI_0261-全景 by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *YK2011* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kkleungken * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * Tyanch * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Victoria Harbour , Hong Kong at Night by Alice 2019, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The +852 Bridge Scene 137 by flipNfill Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

a74 canon 50 1.4 type ii_DSC05658 by 19821018, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Rainy Night at Yuen Long, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

[email protected] by c123ar5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The +852 Bridge Scene 151 by flipNfill Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * jk_5201314 * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * Tom_Hung * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

night. by ming12 wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *YK2011* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tuen Mun,Hong Kong by kman L, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Blue night by Derek Eyre, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_0838 by H Sinica, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

a74 contax n 85 1.4_DSC09508 by 19821018, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *R.HAR * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sunrise-6350 by Johnny Yan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *csl600d* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSCF9133s by Marvin Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Kowloon Peninsula by Paul Kcy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

KMB M6FX1 YB9150 948E by Marco_Ma7809, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20220807-193717-A7RM4-Edit by YKevin1979, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * csl600d * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

大同老餅家 | Tai Tung Bakery by Takahiro Hayashi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

VM4584 @ 1A by bento.memories, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A view from behind by samuel. w, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ITFever* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

GFX 50R VM 50 1.0 RAW_DSCF4293 by 19821018, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

ST2-TR Motion-Edit by Lam Kevin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

MTR LRV #1102 by bento.memories, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * KennyLau * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * 艾斯亞 * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

MTR LRV #1106 by bento.memories, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by Bus Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Dereklau668* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * KennyLau * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * sunny_ * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

nikon zfc 宮崎19mm f8__DSC0662-HDR by 19821018, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_DSC3404 by Ivan Lau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_1418 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

LT6216 85X by KW Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9102 [email protected] by UN L, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

221223190856_M10 by photochoi, on Flickr


----------

